# German Engineering & Business Grad looking for advice



## Hessi

Hi Everybody,

I am looking for advice! any hint, clue or idea is greatly appreciated!

I am currently an Engineering & Business student, who I will be graduating in July 2009.Throughout my studies, I spent quite some time abroad.
I lived on the Gold Coast, Australia for 9 months in total and I lived in Calgary for almost one year. Calgary I didn't appreciate as much.
Actually, it is very simple. I fell in love with Australia.
Do you have any advice for me how to proceed to get a job down under?

I won't hold a bachelor or a masters degree. it's a German Diplom, which is considered as a qualification in between a bachelor or a masters.

I would be willing to relocate to pretty much anywhere in Australia. I just want to get started there.
I have applied with several companies through their graduate recruitment, but I dunno if approach is going to be fruitful.

Thank you for your help


----------



## kaz101

Hi Hessi, 

Have you checked to see what visa suits you? There is a link to the DIAC website in the 'PLEASE READ....' post and there is also a link to the visa wizard which has the most common forms of visa. 

Take a look through the visas but be aware that most of them require experience in a skill / trade. 

If companies can get graduates locally then they are unlikely to recruit from abroad so unless you are in demand you may not get company sponsorship. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly

Hi Hessi,

Welcome to the forum.

When you're starting off you have to work out if you qualify for a visa. If you look at the sticky "Thinking of emigrating" as well as the sticky Karen suggested, there's all the info you need.

Work experience is a major part of the visa process.

Have a read and then ask away with more questions (because when you've read all that, you'll have loads  ).

Dolly


----------



## Hessi

Dolly said:


> Hi Hessi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> When you're starting off you have to work out if you qualify for a visa. If you look at the sticky "Thinking of emigrating" as well as the sticky Karen suggested, there's all the info you need.
> 
> Work experience is a major part of the visa process.
> 
> Have a read and then ask away with more questions (because when you've read all that, you'll have loads  ).
> 
> Dolly


Thank you to the both of you!

I do qualify for the Occupational Trainee Visa. I gained work experience as part of my studies in Germany and Canada ( totalling a year) and I do have an apprenticeship. However, it is not hundred percent related to my degree.

I am applying with big mining companies at the moment. However, since I am not a local I don't think my approach is going to be fruitful.

I was just wondering if you have any experience with similar cases ( recent European graduate seeking employment in OZ)

I will definitely be digging through all the threads and soak up as much as possible to get me any further!

Cheers


----------

